# Please be patient! ViP722 DVR question



## JohnP-1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wife and I just switched to Dish from TWC. Honestly, we loved the TWC setup with the ability to record up to 2 shows at once (with the cost of having to watch a recorded show when 2 were recording). I left TWC due to cost and the wife wanted a "whole house DVR", but we could not justify the cost from TWC.

So, here is the question(s):
We have the ViP722, currently setup for dual mode. TV2 is the default. We have a show set to record on TV2 at 8pm (8-9pm). Wanted to record another show to TV2 at 9pm, and it would not allow it (it would not allow an option for TV1 either). Anyone seen this issue?

I am getting setup for the Blockbuster plan and was curious if it is possible to get the movies streamed in via the net? I have chosen several movies, but they all have the option of DVD only.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Since the default for all recordings is to start recording 1 minute early and end 3 minutes late, you will either have to change your 8:00 recording to end at 8:59 (possibly missing the ending of that show) or have the 9:00 recording set for TV1 (you may have to set that recording on the TV you have designated as TV1).

I can't help you with the Blockbuster question, but I'm sure someone else will.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

First of all make sure that TV2 is not only set as the Recording Preference, but that it is also enabled in Record PLus.

If you want to record sequential shows, and they overlap because of the addition of minutes to the beginning and/or end of either or both, the receiver should switch the second recording to the alternate tuner, i.e. TV1.

Also, make sure your new recording does not conflict with another timer that you have set.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Do you need to be in dual mode? Are you running two rooms with your 722?

In dual mode.., from the TV2 remote I believe you will only be able to set one satellite timer recording. From the TV1 remote you can set multiple timers and set it to try the second tuner before the main one.

In solo mode, you can record two channels at once much easier... Also you get PiP as well.


----------



## JohnP-1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yes, we are in Dual mode since we have two TV's. Curious, though if it makes sense to change that up.

Here is what we have:
ViP722, running (2) HDTV's, 1 in living room, 1 in Master bedroom
211, running (1) non-HDTV in a spare bedroom.

The idea behind the switch was to be able to watch recorded shows in both the living room and master bedroom. The 211 in the spare is used very rarely.

Now I am curious if there is a way to combine the 722 and 211 with the 2 HDTV's to get more flexability. Also curious if I would get any reception at all on the spare tv without a receiver....


----------



## JohnP-1 (Mar 9, 2007)

I keep getting the "403" window when I start up the receiver, stating that I have to configure my remote for the receiver. This has been done 4 times now.....


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I run 5 TVs from one 722k in Single mode. So it's not the number of TVs that's important, it's the number of different programs you want to watch simultaneously. Since TV1 and TV2 are rarely watched at the same time in my house, I get the most recording flexibility by leaving my DVR in Single mode most of the time. If I were you, I'd dump the 211 and split your TV2 to that spare BR TV. If you are running 2 HDTVs from TV1 anyway, there is no benefit to running Dual mode whatsoever since TV2 isn't even being used.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

A lot depends on how you intend to view... If you only are in the living room OR bedroom, and usually not in both at the same time... Then, dual mode isn't necessary. Solo mode still works in two rooms, but both rooms watch the same content instead of a unique experience. This would likely solve your timer overlap issues.


----------

